# Racc



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a heads up for my club's century they put on this weekend.
RACC || VBC

For once the weather looks like it will cooperate. 

67 is a pretty good route and the 100 is beautiful and some good climbing. 

I'll be working a corner, say hi.


----------

